# brandungsrute



## carpfreak1990 (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr mir dabei helfen könnt ??
Ich suche eine brandungsrute für angeln in dänemark. Und für die Elbe da ich noch nicht soviel erfahrung habe, wollte ich euch mal fragen ob ihr mir helfen könnt?? Ich bin 1,97m und willt damit in der elbe auf aal und in dänemark auf plattfisch angeln ich habe bis lang mit einer feederrute gefischt bin aba damit im sommer an meine grenzen gestoßen ( ist beim werfen durch gebrochen #q#q#q) und deswegwen wollte ich mir was stabileres holen und habe mir auch schon welche angeschaut :

Cormoran SEACOR Surf Master 4,20m 100-250g ca. 520g 
Daiwa Emcast Surf Brandungsrute 4,20m 110-225g ca.590g 99€ bei ebay 
Shimano Force Master Surf 4,50m -250g

Ich wollte nicht mehr als 150€ und keine schweren pürgel haben das angeln soll ja auch noch spaß machen !!!!!!!!!

Als Rolle wollte ich mir eine daiwa Emcast nehmen !!

Also danke im vorraus für eure antworten und Petri heil für die Sasion 2010 wenn sie auch mal anfangen würde 

MFG
Jonas


----------



## Mefospezialist (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: brandungsrute*

Ich habe eine Zeit lang die Dega Viplex Blue Surf gefischt.

In WG bis 180gr. gibt es aber auch bis 220gr.

Zum Plattfischangeln würde ich Dir aber die 180gr. empfehlen.

Die Stöcke sind leicht und die Wurfweiten gut.

Für das Geld absolut empfehlenswert.

hier mal der Link dazu:
http://www.sp-fishingtackle.de/index.php/cat/c128_Brandungsruten.html

Gruß David


----------



## Tino (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: brandungsrute*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr mir dabei helfen könnt ??
> Ich suche eine brandungsrute für angeln in dänemark. Und für die Elbe da ich noch nicht soviel erfahrung habe, wollte ich euch mal fragen ob ihr mir helfen könnt?? Ich bin 1,97m und willt damit in der elbe auf aal und in dänemark auf plattfisch angeln ich habe bis lang mit einer feederrute gefischt bin aba damit im sommer an meine grenzen gestoßen ( ist beim werfen durch gebrochen #q#q#q) und deswegwen wollte ich mir was stabileres holen und habe mir auch schon welche angeschaut :
> 
> Cormoran SEACOR Surf Master 4,20m 100-250g ca. 520g
> ...



Hallo
Ich fische die Cormoran Ruten seit einigen Jahren und bin mehr als zufrieden.
Das sind leichte, aber starke Ruten die ich unter vollster Belastung geworfen habe.
Ich bin 1,93 cm und ca. 120 kg schwer und ziehe mit den Ruten volle Pulle durch.( bis 230 gr.)

Die Ruten stecken das völlig problemlos weg und machen keinen Mucks bei starker Belastung.#6


----------



## Zacharias Zander (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: brandungsrute*

Moinsen...

Hol dir die Cormoran Ruten !!!

Ich hab die auch und fische sie halt unterhalb der Staustufe Geesthacht im Elbhauptstrom und an der Ostsee in der Brandung und bin voll zufrieden.  

Als Rollen hab ich die Seacore Bigboss von Cormoran.

Für die Elbe benutze ich 45 Mono,wegen den vielen Steinen und an der Ostsee benutze ich 15er Fireline mit 15m 30er Fireline als Schlagschnur.Geflochtene lohnt sich meines Erachtens nicht für die Elbe,wegen der vielen Hänger!


----------



## degl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: brandungsrute*

Tja,

10 Ärtze = 12 Meinungen

In der Preisklasse unterscheiden sich die Ruten in Nuancen und wirklich besser oder schlechter ist keine der Drei.

Mein Favorit, die Daiwa, da ich die letzten 10 Jahre alle meine Daiwasachen lieb gewonnen habe und keine mehr davon missen möchte.............aber passen werden alle drei

gruß degl

P.s. auch der Anbieter der DaiwaRuten ist ein "Guter"............
Weitwerfer:q


----------



## Eisbär14 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: brandungsrute*

Die Daiwas sind nicht übel .Der Preis ? Gugst du mal hier http://www.bosfish.co.uk/PRODUCTS/RODS/dw740_emcast_surf_rod.htm


----------



## Tino (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: brandungsrute*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Die Daiwas sind nicht übel .Der Preis ? Gugst du mal hier http://www.bosfish.co.uk/PRODUCTS/RODS/dw740_emcast_surf_rod.htm





Wobei die Cormoranruten 70gr. leichter sind wie die Daiwas.

Soll nur ne Info für den TS sein,falls es ihn interessiert.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: brandungsrute*

Hallo danke für eure antworten werde mir dann mal die Cormoranruten holen !!!!


----------



## Pulle (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: brandungsrute*

Auch bei Shimano findest Du ne passende Rute. Bin nicht soo der Cormoran-Fan...


----------



## Pulle (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: brandungsrute*

Auch bei Shimano findest Du ne passende Rute! Bin nicht so der Cormoran-Fan...


----------

